# Spooky quiet



## Grampa Don (Apr 13, 2020)

This morning when I rolled the trash out, it was like I was the only person in the world, nobody else out and no walkers.  Our block is pretty quiet anyway with a T intersection at one end and an L at the other, but usually there is some noise from a nearby main street.  Today nothing.  We're just one house from the L and the back side of a Montessori school faces us.  There is an iron fence and the toddlers' playground.  Normally, the air is filled with their squeals and cries.  Now it's empty.  I never thought I'd miss it, but I do.

Don


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 13, 2020)

It makes you more aware of things which you don't normally notice. Mundane things like people putting their bins out! Everyone puts them out at different times.
Each car has a different sound too, never noticed before.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 13, 2020)

I know how you feel!  It's the same here!  It's eerie!  The other day (all day) when my T.V., internet and the phone were all out at the same time and no one around anywhere, I stood here wondering,"Is this the end of the world?"


----------



## rgp (Apr 13, 2020)

It felt the same, the few days just following the 9/11 attacks.....and yes it is eerie.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2020)

I had to go to the pharmacy in our small town (2,000) and the streets and service stations where empty!! Gas was $1.39..


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 13, 2020)

We have a small airport about 5 miles from us, and once in a while we'll see a light aircraft.  And, we see contrails from airliners.  Right after 9/11 it all stopped.  But, I would sometimes hear a distant jet roar from something I couldn't see.  I suspect it was some kind of military aircraft.  It was very creepy.

Don


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 13, 2020)

It is very quiet around my area as well. We have a couple of walkers. They stay on opposite sides of the street. Hubby went for eggs and milk today and said our little main street was dead. 
We also have a small airport a few miles away but no planes are flying. 
Very strange indeed.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 13, 2020)

I do like quiet, but the silence i listen to everyday now, is somewhat unsettling. All the noise we were accustomed to and took for granted, and complained about is a memory in my mind, and hoping that memory turns into reality again. None of us know when the silence will end, but for me, I will listen more to the sounds of life, and take less of it for granted.


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2020)

My neighborhood is fairly quiet to begin with (knock wood). Apart from noticeably less traffic, it's not much different. Schools around here are scheduled to re-open April 29th (as of today).


----------



## MickaC (Apr 16, 2020)

debodun said:


> My neighborhood is fairly quiet to begin with (knock wood). Apart from noticeably less traffic, it's not much different. Schools around here are scheduled to re-open April 29th (as of today).


Really....April 29....Is it really safe enough this soon.


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Really....April 29....Is it really safe enough this soon.



https://www.scsd.org/

That may be changed.


----------

